# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Le coin des développeurs >  Recrutement développeur

## Munez

Bonjour à tous,


Nous sommes à la recherche d'un ou plusieurs développeurs qui souhaiterais trouver un serveur pour développer dans les meilleures conditions.


Tout d'abord,
Nous allons commencé par décrire la structure qui entoure le serveur Altis Life Online




*I] Serveur Altis Life Online & Nativ Gaming*




*L’histoire de Nativ Gaming :* 

L’histoire commence avec l’équipe Call of Duty SnK Gaming, qui a vu de nombreux joueurs progresser et s’amuser ensemble sur les opus Modern Warfare 3, Black Ops II et Ghosts. Après trois années de réussite à la tête du projet, la dissolution de SnK Gaming a permis la rencontre entre Lerango et moi même (MeSrine). Lerango s’exerçant sur le projet Eternal Fight, serveur Minecraft dédié à la communauté a alors voulu m’accompagner dans la création d’une nouvelle structure. 

Il nous a paru essentiel de créer un projet communautaire permettant à chaque joueur d’y prendre part et dans lequel chaque jeu aura son importance. Nativ Gaming, structure multigaming française, est donc née le 7 septembre 2014 avec la sortie officielle de son site internet. Suite à une période de lancement réussie, Nativ Gaming a décidé de continuer à développer son projet et c’est pour cela qu’oOnyD nous a rejoint afin de permettre la réalisation de tous nos objectifs.


*Nos ambitions :* 

Nous avons une réelle volonté de créer un projet communautaire dans le monde du jeu vidéo, en proposant un contenu diversifié pour satisfaire un maximum de joueurs, et faire de notre site un lieu incontournable du gaming!

Au delà de notre projet communautaire, nous voulons que nos équipes puissent atteindre un niveau professionnel en travaillant dans les meilleures conditions possibles, c’est pourquoi nous souhaitons à terme pouvoir faire profiter à nos joueurs d’une structure physique, et ainsi atteindre les objectifs fixés.


*Nos projets :* 

Nous avons de nombreux projets en préparation, qui seront toujours liés au Gaming et à notre communauté.

En voici une liste non exhaustive:

*Endless Fight:*

Le projet Endless Fight est la création d'un serveur Minecraft multijoueur et multimonde. Il comprend divers modes de jeux et autres modes comme le mode créatif, le PVP Faction, Paintball, Hunger Games, Survie, PVP, MMORPG, Pixelmon et bien d’autres. De nouveaux modes seront ajoutés régulièrement. Vous pourrez d'ailleurs trouver d'avantage d'information sur le site http://endless-fight.com/


*JurARKssic:*

Premier serveur à sortir des "industries Nativ Gaming" Il s'agit d'un serveur 75 slots dédié au jeu ARK: Survival Evolved. Toutes les informations sont disponibles sur le site officiel: http://jurarkssic.com/ (ce projet est susceptible de proposer un deuxième serveur moddé par la suite)

*Tournois Nativ Gaming:*

Le site http://tournois.nativgaming.com/ est un projet ambitieux que nous voulons développer. Pour celà nous voulons proposer un site de création, de gestion et d'organisation de tournois ouvert à toutes et à tous. Le point noir? Nous recherchons un développeur capable de mettre en place l'API de gestion de tournois. Sans cela le projet ne pourra être lancé.

*Nativ Store:*

La boutique officielle Nativ Gaming est un projet que nous voulons mettre en place depuis longtemps (http://nativstore.com/ ) Il s'agira d'une boutique automatisée regroupant les serveurs, des articles Nativ Gaming, des goodies et bien d'autres choses.

*Twitch et Youtube:* 

Nous souhaitons de nouveau développer nos réseaux de médias. A cet fin, un recrutement de streamers et de vidéastes est toujours en cours afin de proposer au public la vision de jeu vidéo à la façon Nativ Gaming.

*Serveurs de jeu:*

En plus des serveurs proposés au dessus, nous possédons aussi un serveur Minecraft, un serveur COD 4, un serveur DayZ 3 serveurs CS:GO réservés au Line Up. Vont se mettre en place un serveur Rust et un serveur COD4 (d'autres serveurs vont s'ajouter à la liste) 


*Sections de jeu:*

Nativ Gaming propose à ses joueurs un large choix de jeu, nous sommes répartis sur de nombreux jeux comme Call of Duty, Battlefield, Counter Strike: Global Offensive, Rust, DayZ, H1Z1, ARK: Survival Evolved, LOL, Minecraft, Arma 3, Heroes of the Storm et bien d’autres



*II] Présentation du serveur Altis Life Online*




 Une exclusivité qui lui est propre


Nous gardons cependant une exclusivité qui nous est cette fois-ci propre et que nous vous avions déjà annoncé. C’est celle du manager, en effet, nous allons utiliser un manager disponible sur notre site qui sera directement lié au jeu, cela vous permettra devérifier vos finances, vos licences… Le manager subira plusieurs updates pour augmenter les fonctionnalités disponibles et cela permettra à nos Administrateurs et Modérateurs de gérer plus facilement les joueurs. De plus, il vous faudra activer votre compte à partir du manager grâce à une clé à commander gratuitement sur notre boutique, mais tout cela sera expliquer par la suite dans une vidéo qui sera faite dans cette optique.
 Mise au point sur les modes
Modes armes: R3F et RHSTextures: Gendarmerie, GIGN et Armée FrançaisePersonnage fémininPack véhicule moddé civil/gendarmerie/gign/armée/pompiersInterface Menu Y Altis Life OnlineManager Altis Life OnlineMapping exclusif ALF et mapping évolutifTask Force RadioAGMDeux nouveaux Roleplays appliqués au cours du déroulement de l’Alpha de test : douane, gardien de prison qui s'ajoute à ceux déjà existant.
* Staff Altis Life Online :*


     . Administrateur : Marcus Caat & Munez Haverson
     . Développeur : Jonasky (Pablo Alarco) & Respow (Piter Van Rupjen) 
     . Modérateur : Daryl Dixon & Bellamie Blake
     . Assistants : Adrien Sherman , Mike Nolan , Peter Johnson , Ange Jacques , Cyril Aliev








*III] A propos du recrutement Développeur*


Le serveur Altis Life Online est comme présente plus haut, dispose d'un structure trés stable, ce qui permet à notre projet d'être soutenu financièrement et donc que le projet ne risque pas de ne pas voir le jour.De plus, nous avons un staff qui se connaît, motivé, sérieux et compétent et nous avons aussi des joueurs motivés qui nous aide à détecter les problèmes sur le serveur durant notre alpha de test.Ainsi, vous évoluerez dans un environnement agréable, qui pourra vous amenez à être motivé chaque jour.
Nous recherchons un *Développeur polyvalent* qui saura résoudre les bugs sur le serveur, agir sur la base de donnée serveur , établir et créer des scripts si nécessaire sur le serveur mais aussi de permettre l'ajout de modet  savoir les modifiés pour le serveur.Notre exigence première est de recruter des développeurs qui sauront répondre à notre demande, être sérieux, trés motivés et avide de travail en équipe.
Quelques critère supplémentaires : - Avoir du temps à consacré au serveur- Avoir des connaissances dans le "travail" de Développeur


Pour nous contacter ,Veuillez me contacter en message privée pour me fournir quelques éléments sur votre parcours, votre âge etc...

Quelques informations : Teamspeak : ts.nativgaming.com Site/forum : http://altislife-online.com/ Nativ Gaming : http://nativgaming.com/

----------

